# Do I need TOS to get surround sound to Smart TV APPS?



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

HELLO FELLOW SHACKERZ....
I have this:
Yamaha RX-V676 Receiver.
Samsung UN46 H5203AF Smart TV
7.1 Hu Sound Ventriloquist surround speakers/sub.

I have a question regarding a TOS audio cable from the wall mounted Samsung UN465203AZ Smart TV, an in-wall along with the HDMI cable, into this receiver, AV1, or AV4 Digital Optical input, to allow me to get surround 7.1, into my Smart hub WiFi apps!
...At present, all I get surround sound from the YAMAHA remote, are the following:
Hdmi -1 for BD player, 
hdmi-2, for Cable TV, 
BUT.....
WHEN I GO TO hdmi-5, to watch Wi-fi internet apps, I CANNOT GET ANY SURROUND SOUND at ALL, from the receiver, only from TV speakers! Will a TOS cable complete this task, or do I have to buy another DUMB TV, and use only a Apple TV, or RoKu, or smart box device, to get the surround?

Because my TV is wall mounted, and I do not want any exposed cabling, this 10' TOS along with my HDMI IN-WALL display OUT, to the receiver, Yamaha told me all I would need, is a 10' TOS audio cable, from TV, into the TOS OPTICAL AV-1 (TV) , or the other Optical TOS, AV-4 optical?? So to be sure, before I order a TOS Optical cable,....This will absolutely give me SURROUND SOUND in ALL 7.1 speakers, with STB/Cable, blu-ray,AND WIFI smart hub apps?

I'm not happy:blink: about buying a smart tv, if I cannot have surround for the Netflix...why would anyone be satisfied with these wimpy, 10W per channel speaker! 

I'm not happy about this, but the other work around for this, is to NOT EVER use my TV's smart hub for netflix, but instead, plug in my apple tv device in HDMI-5 in the receiver, and then, I can get the surround, ....BUT, and a BIG BUTT, is that this defeats the whole purpose of getting this so-called 'smart" tv, in the first place! I would like very much to use smart TV apps with surround sound.
Thank you for any help. Jim: :wave:


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

If your Sammy H5203 is comparable to my ES6150, the Smart Apps will give you 5.1 sound if, and only if, the service (Netflix, et al) has a 5.1 soundtrack available for that content.

There's problem, though. 

Netflix is using Dolby Digital+, which is an extension of DD. TOSlink (SPDIF in Samsung's parlance) is limited to regular DD and DTS. So the TV has to transcode. My ES6150 does it badly, and there are audio dropouts every few minutes, sometimes several times a minute. Using HDMI-ARC won't help, ARC is also limited like TOSlink and SPDIF. 

This shouldn't be a problem, but it is. Color me Teed Off at Samsung for having bad firmware, or cheap electronics, that essentially spoil the value of the Smart apps that they market so aggressively. 

Plugging in an AppleTV, or Chromecast, or Roku, or any device with a direct HDMI connection to your AVR, will not have this problem. 

If the issue is the number of channels, i.e. you are tuned into the 5.1 audio track (hit the TV remote INFO button while Netflix is playing), and you're hearing two channels, hit the AVR On Screen, Information, Audio display and it should tell you what format the audio is in , how many channels, any dialogue trim flags, etc. My old RXV663 displayed INPUT channels on the front display, my 775 shows OUTPUT channels -- so don't trust that. Use the AVR's signal information screen. If there's a mismatch, then go into the TV's setup and ensure it's sending PCM (preferred) or DD though SPDIF.

Hope this helps!


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi!
Just wanted to give you an update:

My Samsung TV does not support ARC, it only has two HDMI IN 1 (STB), and HDMI IN 2 (DVI)
So the work-around was using a digital optical TOS cable.

Soooooo, I bought a 10' TOS Optical cable from Monoprice, and that did the trick!
Now I am able to get sound from my surround system, when using the smarthub apps on this smart TV.
The optical went from TV's DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) to Yamaha's OPTICAL (TV) AV4. 
There was also NO audio delay.
.......And yes. I went into TV's 'TOOLS", and enabled "AUDIO OUT", which had "TV SPEAKERS" on. YEAH!
Thank you!


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

As Austin Powers said, "Yeah baby, yeah!"


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

*HDMI Splitter to add Display to second TV*

Here is another issue.


HDMI SPLITTER to use other TV for Cable.

I have a 7.1 Yamaha RX-V675 receiver. (Connected to Main TV) ZONE 1
I have TWO 46" Samsung TV's. ( Main room and Master Bedroom)
I also have Time-Warner cable.

The Main TV is connected to my Time-Warner Cable box in Living Room..
My Sony BDP-350. Blu-Ray is also connected to receiver.

Time-Warner told me they could install another coaxial to my Master bdrm TV, but instead, he told me to do this to save money.....

.....Buy a HDMI splitter, one input, two outputs. 
Connect the male into the HDMI OUT of the receiver, then the other two outputs,


(1) MAIN TV - Time-Warner HDMI Cable.
(2) MASTER BEDROOM - 50' Redmere HDMI into the second input.

I went to Monoprice, and first saw this:

#2522 Video/Audio Splitter ~

Then I read a review where this did not work for someone, so the Monoprice person suggested the one listed below, but wanted to ask here, if anyone has had similar issues.

PID 8150 ~


BUT....BOTH these cables, "DOES NOT SUPPORT HDCP PASS THROUGH, and therefore, IS NOT recommended for use in Home Theater Systems."

I only wanted to save money by not installing coaxial cables, and paying $3.00 per month renting a Digital Adapter from Time-Warner.

I simply want to know if the #8150 ( or another best suited hdmi splitter ) will work, to allow me to split the video, from my MAIN TV and Surround system, to be able to watch the same programs that's playing on MASTER BEDROOM TV. ( I know I will not have any surround from Main TV, to Master bedroom, so I may have the picture, but will only be able to use TV Speakers in mstr bedroom. 

Thank You for any suggestions.


----------

